# WHat IS THis!!



## solid8447 (Feb 14, 2011)

My lfs had someone bring in a bunch of live rock that came from a 480 gallon in the wall tank. I bought some and brought it home and when I was setting it up an big shell fell out of the rock and it started moving. I have many little hermit crabs but this thing is way bigger. About 3 inches. I have no idea what kind it is and if it is dangerous to corals or not. I have a golden clam, sea mat, and xenia in there now along with a emerald crab, lightfoot crab and anemone crab. Should i keep it in my tank or move it to the QT tank


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh the coolness! I hope you can keep it! I wish I had any information on it for you.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I did a google images search and in my highly uneducated opinion it is a pylopaguropsis speciosa (do a google images on the genus species name and see if you agree) from what I've been able to figure out it will eat algae, it will stir sediment, it may try to eat snails, it may try to catch small fish, but if there is sufficient food it will eat that first rather than working too hard. Good luck.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Of course I can't stop picking at this, and now I have another candidate: Calcinus laevimanus. Seems a little more likely. Still no info pro or con keeping it with coral. I still think you should google images the genus species names and decide for yourself.


----------



## solid8447 (Feb 14, 2011)

It looks exactly like the Calcinus laevimanus. Awesome i'll do some more research. I couldn't believe how big it was. I've been watching it sense i got it and seems to just walk around the sand back and forth and stare at me right by the glass. Hopefully he can stay. Really cool colors. THanks again guys


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

chris oe said:


> Of course I can't stop picking at this, and now I have another candidate: Calcinus laevimanus. Seems a little more likely. Still no info pro or con keeping it with coral. I still think you should google images the genus species names and decide for yourself.



andriod app, 

google goggles--> take a pic send it away and you get info but i think it is only for products like soda, movies, etc. never tried fish.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

That'd be neat (google goggles) I never have tried it myself. I just look and pick, refine the search, look and pick, repeat. It works pretty well with fish, fish diseases, plant diseases and insects (I do a bit of gardening as well) I figured with the blue eyestalks I had a shot.


----------



## aqjossy7 (Dec 3, 2011)

looks gross!


----------



## arkle (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry I don't know what it is.

arkle


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

arkle said:


> Sorry I don't know what it is.
> 
> arkle


Now you do:
Saltwater Crabs: Hermit Crab Species for Saltwater Tanks


----------



## Dedeo (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like a hermit crab


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

You might be able to call the store you got the rock from and see if they have contact info for who brought the rocks in. 

Whatever the case I hope you get to keep him, he looks pretty cool. It' kind of funny, like he went to take a nap in his usual tank, and woke up in another and in the pic he's staring back at you like "who is this?, where am I?" - Nereus


----------



## Chandavi (Jun 12, 2012)

Great find! He looks really cool, and if he really is just a large hermit crab then he might make a really nice accidental addition.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice hermit crab. Since the Rock was harvested from the big blue, it will be really difficult to pinpoint the exact name. At first it looked like a mantis shrimp lol


----------

